# Sexy Make-Up/Unattractive Make-Up



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

What kind of make-up do guys like to see on girls?

What styles/types do they find to be a "turn off"?

i.e. What make-up looks downright sexy? What's not?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 4, 2007)

The more natural looking the better.

The more wild and "noticeable" the worst.

Guys say they like natural neutral stuff but it is hard work to to make anyones face look like that.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah i agree w/ hawkeye, guys tend to like less makeup


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok, this is so funny because I love the natural but there look.  Darker eyes with soft lips.  Definetly makeup but not screaming "HEY LOOK AT MY MAKEUP!".  

My husband however LOVES the dark lipliner with the frosted pink lipstick(I have Smile that he adores, only reason I bought it was for him)   He loves crazy long nails and the bigger the hair the better. 
HUGE hoop earings, choker necklaces....oh I could go on and on!


----------



## medusalox (Mar 4, 2007)

My boyfriend really hates when I show up wearing uber glossy, bright lips. He's like, "Um, I can't kiss that." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He doesn't mind the crazy eyeshadow colors, though. But in general, it seems guys like that 'natural but polished' look. 

Just no goopy wacky colored lips.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 4, 2007)

My bf says that he 'doesn't know' what type of makeup looks the sexiest on girls. lol. 

But as far as I can see it, it seems to me like the 'sexiest' makeup look would be a moderate one. Because I don't think guys like a plain no-makeup face, and I don't think they like girls made up like whores either.
lol. Or maybe they do....


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 4, 2007)

Anything that's just applied wrong or overdone is not sexy, IMO.


----------



## shopgood (Mar 4, 2007)

my boyfriend generally likes to see me with minimal makeup.. he prefers a more natural look. 

i think a majority of guys find this most attractive. they want to see a girl's natural beauty shine through instead of having their makeup MAKE them. IMO, when girls wear heavy heavy makeup, it makes guys wonder what they're hiding.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that most men like a natural look.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 5, 2007)

I think most guys also prefer a more natural look, or maybe the porn star look if they want to just do you lol. But I don't think they find the green, blue, etc. intense shadows attractive, but I don't care


----------



## veilchen (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_The more natural looking the better.

The more wild and "noticeable" the worst.

Guys say they like natural neutral stuff but it is hard work to to make anyones face look like that._

 
I think so, too!

My mum always used to say (during my very very bright phase) that no guy will ever look at me when I walk around looking like an exotic parrot, but I always kept replying I don't care what other people like or dislike or whether they approve or not.


----------



## cindybyrd (Mar 5, 2007)

I love women with class


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

^
Makes sense.
The girls with a lot of makeup = Hot hookups. lol.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 5, 2007)

Generally, more natural. However, it boils down to whether you are wearing the makeup or the makeup is wearing you for the more exotic/wild looks.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think (and I'm sure my husband would agree) that the wrong application of makeup is pretty bad, as are some of the people we've seen who seem to like to blend every eyeshadow they have into one look. Does it really take 8 different eyeshadows?

And then there are always the spider lashes...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2007)

my boyfriend likes me to have a nice polished look; he knows i'm really into color, so as long as it's applied well, he approves.  he likes purple, blue and any kind of smokey "bedroom" eyes.  he doesn't like colorful or sticky lips because it rubs off on him.  he also hates glitter, but he loves shimmer on my cheeks, he says it looks like i'm glowing.

eeee<3


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 6, 2007)

ah, my husband loves it when i do colorful makeup. he says i look sexy. haha, and he admires my skills when i do my makeup.  he likes me either way, bare and with crazy colors.

i have 6 brothers, and all of them like natural looking beauty.  they hate thick colorful makeup.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 6, 2007)

i think it depends on the guy AND the girl.  if the girl can pull it off and is confident wearing it (and it's well-applied), then chances are other people will think it looks good.  at the same time, some guys just don't like color, especially bright color.

most guys like what people call the "natural" look, even though that doesn't necessarily mean the makeup isn't heavy.  this basically means foundation/concealer to cover any imperfections, neutral brown eyeshadow, black mascara, maybe some peach blush, and a "your lips but better"-colored lipgloss that adds a little shine but doesn't look over-the-top glossy.  chances are, as long as the face makeup looks good (meaning, not cakey and matches your skin), a guy - or anyone, for that matter - isn't going to say you're wearing too much makeup or that it's thick, even though it very well could be.  the "not hiding behind a mask" is a cheap excuse, because if your skin looks flawless, i doubt anyone's going to be complaining. ;]

most of the guys i know say they like my colorful eyeshadow, but there are a couple who are just like "...why do you do that?"  i always just say because it's fun and i like it. :]  like painting on your eyes, haha.  plus, i'm the one who has to deal with it on my face!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess I'm going against the grain here. I really don't want/care or need any guys to approve of my makeup. I wear it because  I like to and just because you wear a full face of makeup is not to say you're hiding anything. Personally once a guy starts telling me how he wants my makeup to be done it usually branches into other things like he doesn't want to me to wear certain clothes. I do agree with not wearing a porn star smokey eye nude lip to go to school on a regular basis and I agree with the gloss on the lips makes everything sticky but any guy who won't look at me because I'm wearing bright eye shadow is really silly and not someone I would want to get involved with. 

If makeup makes you feel sexy and confident,which is what a lot of guys like then I say wear whatever you want.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 6, 2007)

Most guys I know like girls with natural makeup...eyeliner is obviously very sexy too, it's because your eyes go darker and more dilated after..you know haha.
I like girls who wear lipstick and glitter though.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 7, 2007)

Men are weird. They say they like the natural look but if you look at men's magazines like playboy, maxim etc..the girls are all made up. I don't get it.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 7, 2007)

I think when men say they like "natural" makeup, they don't really realize how much there is to that look...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 7, 2007)

^^Seriously, it takes more product for me to go "au naturel" than it does to go bright and fun.


----------



## Arabella (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemis* 

 
_Men are weird. They say they like the natural look but if you look at men's magazines like playboy, maxim etc..the girls are all made up. I don't get it._

 

Yeah....and I don't get why some of them don't like make up because it's unnatural, yet they like breast implants, shaved legs, piercings, bleached teeth, straightened hair, fake tans, etc. Those things are also unnatural.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think when men say they like "natural" makeup, they don't really realize how much there is to that look..._

 
For real.
When a guy sees a chick on the street with "no makeup" she actually has on foundation, concealer, powder, blush, mascara, eyeshadow, bronzer, and highlighter.
Probably when they see a girl who actually has no makeup on, they're like 'yuck' lol.


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 7, 2007)

Honestly, most guys won't like an uber-sexed look on their girlfriends' makeup because they don't like other guys checking their girlfriends out.

However, like someone mentioned in an earlier post, they do look the sexy smokey-eye that you see in magazines, shows, etc.

When they're like "Less is more" and "natural", not only they don't have a clue of what they're talking about, they're being a bit hypocritical.


Basically this is what most of my guy friends admited, anyway.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_Honestly, most guys won't like an uber-sexed look on their girlfriends' makeup because they don't like other guys checking their girlfriends out.

However, like someone mentioned in an earlier post, they do look the sexy smokey-eye that you see in magazines, shows, etc.

When they're like "Less is more" and "natural", not only they don't have a clue of what they're talking about, they're being a bit hypocritical.


Basically this is what most of my guy friends admited, anyway._

 
Thank you. I love you.

thats what I wanted to say but I was afraid that from a girl who sports the smokey eye glossy lip lots of hair (on my head!!!!!) look 24/7, that would sound a bit bitchy.


----------



## amoona (Mar 7, 2007)

My boyfriend hates any make-up of any kind on me. It's kinda wear cuz even if I just wear powder he knows lol. he HATES nething on my lips and wont kiss me if I have nething lol.

The only look he actually likes ... which is REALLY odd ... is when I do a complete BLACK (and I mean BLACK) smokey eye look at night. I guess because it's a very common look in the Middle East (they wear a complete black smokey eye in the day time haha) that he's used to it.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_My boyfriend hates any make-up of any kind on me. It's kinda wear cuz even if I just wear powder he knows lol. he HATES nething on my lips and wont kiss me if I have nething lol.

The only look he actually likes ... which is REALLY odd ... is when I do a complete BLACK (and I mean BLACK) smokey eye look at night. I guess because it's a very common look in the Middle East (they wear a complete black smokey eye in the day time haha) that he's used to it._

 
Is it really common to wear loads of eyeliner in the daytime? That sounds fab!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope I don't sound like a man basher but the truth is they don't really know what they are talking about. Men tend to equate colour = lots of makeup. They say they like the "natural" look because they can't tell how much make up is actually there due to the neutral shades.


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 10, 2007)

Its funny a guy didnt want to date a friend of mine anymore cause she didnt wear makeup.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 10, 2007)

I think if you are confident and feel sexy in your makeup, whatever the style, guys will find you attractive. Choose what you like!


----------



## Deirdre (Mar 10, 2007)

My husband likes "daytime smoky" eyes, well blended blush and rosy lips.  He likes loads of mascara, too. 

I think it depends on the guy.  Mine likes me to look "made up" but not too much so.


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, if I were to go natural I might as well go all the way because I already have a full face on (foundation, concealer,blush...).

And what is it with men contradicting themselves as well? I believe someone mentioned that earlier...My husband saw a girl tonight at wal-mart wearing shorts so short you could see her OTHER cheeks (she had the body for it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and he swore up and down that it was so gross because she was too skinny. Well not to get off topic but I've seen some of those "nudey" pictures he thinks he hides in his PDA and some of those girls are super SUPER skinny. He also swears he hates girls that smoke but several of those girls are smoking...

Men...They're freaking NUTS!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_My boyfriend hates any make-up of any kind on me. It's kinda wear cuz even if I just wear powder he knows lol. he HATES nething on my lips and wont kiss me if I have nething lol.

The only look he actually likes ... which is REALLY odd ... is when I do a complete BLACK (and I mean BLACK) smokey eye look at night. I guess because it's a very common look in the Middle East (they wear a complete black smokey eye in the day time haha) that he's used to it._

 
This is my SO 100% too. He wont kiss me with lip stuff on but sometimes I trick him... and everytime I ask him what I should wear on my eyes to go 'out' he instantly says "black!" - I don't even bother asking anymore and just put on whatever I please. He actually does like me natural (or so he says) but admits I look better when I do the "makeup-natural" but doesn't think it's worth the effort because the change is minimal. 

My guy friends want a girl that looks as good as she can without them having to know how much she worked for it. (aka naturally enhanced)


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

I disagree. I think that heavy make up can look really sexy if applied well. The make up that screams ME ME ME is usually just applied really badly and with wrong colours. I think that the natural look is nice and suits some people, but not for me. I like to play with colour. The worst make up BY FAR is when goth girls try to wear their black liner and it just looks caked on with no technique. I think some of them can look really nice if they just put a bit more time into it. But just a pasty face with drawn on thick liner looks awful! My favorite heavy make up is worn by people like Gwen S (when she used to die her hair green and wear jewels it was so pretty!) And peole like Christina Ag. - sometimes she wears really heavy make up and it looks amazing (think in the lady marmalade video)

In summery, I don't think that you can 'rule out' heavy or natural make up. Both looks can be worn with such grace that it looks uber sexy. It's just when people cake it on with no technique that it looks gross. My favorite make up is 1940's pin up style. I also really like to see make up art on people. The natural look is pretty too.

PS: My boyfriend loves it when I wear heavy blue/green make up with black liner. He loves people who wear bright colours that are individual and agrees with me that no make up is SO boring!! However he doesn't like lipgloss. Which sux lol. I think that the natural look is over rated. Some people can carry it off, but most people don't have perfect skin so as natural as it looks, a lot of work probably goes into it!


----------



## User49 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beachgrl07* 

 
_And what is it with men contradicting themselves as well? I believe someone mentioned that earlier...My husband saw a girl tonight at wal-mart wearing shorts so short you could see her OTHER cheeks (she had the body for it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and he swore up and down that it was so gross because she was too skinny. Well not to get off topic but I've seen some of those "nudey" pictures he thinks he hides in his PDA and some of those girls are super SUPER skinny. He also swears he hates girls that smoke but several of those girls are smoking...

Men...They're freaking NUTS!_

 
They just want to keep us happy. To be honest I would rather them be honest.  I think it's also important to remember that most of that stuff is a five minite fix that they  really don't put that much thought into.  The super skinny look is so disgusting i don't know why it is such a fixture in society.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not saying I wouldn't like to have a jessica alba flat stomich and thighs that don't rub together a bit, but I'm a size 12 and happy with that. Ideally a ten would be nice, but I'm not going to spend ages worrying. You've got to make the most of what you are given!


----------



## little teaser (May 2, 2007)

as long as we feel confident, sexy and pretty. does it really matter what guys like.


----------



## xiahe (May 2, 2007)

definitely natural-looking makeup.  flawless complexion, light blush, mascara, lipgloss...maybe eyeliner, depends.  less is more, especially during the day time.  a girl i know wears silver eyeshadow all the way up to her brow-bone, all the time.  it looks....bad.  and my roommate tends to overdo it on the blush and make her look...clownish.  ick.


----------



## maxcat (May 2, 2007)

I think the alleged preference for no makeup is two fold. 
One, they want you to know they like the way you look. 
(sweet.)
Other... they want to know that they won't be waking up the next morning to one of those scary assed "before" shots from Merle Norman.  Hence why they usually like seeing you without makeup before they seal the deal. 
(not so sweet.)


----------



## mzreyes (May 2, 2007)

my bf likes all the makeup I wear, but he loves when I don't wear any because he can touch my face without me getting all mad. hahaha!!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_my bf likes all the makeup I wear, but he loves when I don't wear any because he can touch my face without me getting all mad. hahaha!!_

 
Haha, mine too!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 3, 2007)

When my boyfriend and I first started dating, he said that he didn't like much makeup on girls, but I wear bright colors and he always tells me it looks sexy, so yea guys are wierd. I have had alot of guys tell me my eye makeup looks cool when I'm wearing bright colors.


----------



## eulchen (May 13, 2007)

i go natural most of the time, meaning, i wear no make-up at all. my point is: if i stand in front of the mirror for 20 minutes you should see that i spend quite some time, and i love to play with colours, so a neutral look is something you can find very rarely on me. my boyfriend is  okay with this, as he sees me without makeup most of the time and he learned to know me that way. getting my make-up done is something for work (twice a week as im a fulltime student and i dont wear makeup to university) or going out and he approves my colourful looks. in fact it was him that made the leopard look that went into the fotd challenge, and that is seriously the craziest colourful look ive ever worn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (when i just asked him he said: plain and elegant. do i point out to him that this somehow sounds contradictory?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

and i also think that they say natural because they think that it is how women look, without realizing that in fact its not their bare face but tons of make-up, too.

and i think black smokey eye and nude-ish lips is the most sexy.


----------

